# Travasak Rv Bedding Systems



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Anyone use the TravaSak RV Bedding System (or similar) for tight-fitting, hard-to-make, RV beds? We are looking at these and wondered if anyone else uses these?? We found some at CW but can find them cheaper elsewhere on the net.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

daslobo777 said:


> Anyone use the TravaSak RV Bedding System (or similar) for tight-fitting, hard-to-make, RV beds? We are looking at these and wondered if anyone else uses these?? We found some at CW but can find them cheaper elsewhere on the net.


I haven't heard of these before but you post caught my eye. They sure would be nice to have. I found some on Amazon.com and although cheaper than CW still a bit pricey.


Click here!


Brad

edit: nevermind I read too fast thought you said you couldn't find it cheaper on the net. My bad. Still a great find.


----------



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

We have two... One for the master bed and one for the fold out couch. We love them!!!

We have used tem in wrm climates andurned them over for cold. If it is real cold we throw another thermal blanket over it and all is well.

The only complaint I have is that the zipper on one side of ours moves way to easily and when it is cold it always seems to work its way down. Other than that no problems.

Wes


----------



## lorreeaz (Oct 7, 2007)

We love out Travel Sacks! Won't leave home without them. Summer and winter weights are great and I love the feel of crisp sheets. They are pretty too. We got the pillow shams and they add a nice touch as well.


----------



## the eubies (Sep 7, 2006)

Love our Travasak. Cozy and comfortable. Some people don't like the feel of the sheets but we enjoy it very much.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Is it slippery like a regular sleeping bag? ...
Does it move off the mattress when you roll over?

MaeJae


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

2 King size Coleman sleeping bags for our bed....no sheets.


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Love 'em. First one was a gift. Bought two more to for the rest of the family. Someone else said that they didn't go camping to make beds. This sytem is quick!








Scott


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Just bought one this past week from rvupgrades.com as they had the best price for the new microsuede Travasak. Putting the sheets on took about 10 minutes but I think it will save a lot of time and aggravation trying to make the walk around queen bed. I left the memory foam on the mattress, put on a fitted bottom sheet and placed the Travasak on top. It is extremely well made. We're gonna try it for the first time this weekend and if we like it will probably buy one for the slide out queen in the back. BTW don't know if you ever ordered from rvupgrades. com but it was a very good experience.









-Hope


----------



## JimO (May 20, 2007)

I'd love to see a pic of it on the bed.


----------



## 4xys (Mar 18, 2007)

We have had ours for 3 years now & love it. It washes up great. We bought an additional set of sheets so we can change them & it is ready to go while the other set is getting washed. We don't have a problem with it slipping off the bed, but we sleep on the slide.
Hope this helps.
4xys


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi,

I like the feedback and would like to see a picture on the bed as well if that is possible for anyone. I am wondering if you see the mattress under it like putting a sleeping bag on top but not covering the sides. It doesn't appear to be that way in the ad. I was looking at RVUpgrades as well and have not found a better price. Has anyone purchased a twin size for a bunk? I was wondering how that fit as well? I would like to get two queens and one twin but with extra sheets we still need to decide is this worth the money.

From what people are responding it seems everyone who has one loves it. Unlimited wants for the TT, yet, limited money.....ha ha.

Cristy


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

daslobo777 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I like the feedback and would like to see a picture on the bed as well if that is possible for anyone. I am wondering if you see the mattress under it like putting a sleeping bag on top but not covering the sides. It doesn't appear to be that way in the ad. I was looking at RVUpgrades as well and have not found a better price. Has anyone purchased a twin size for a bunk? I was wondering how that fit as well? I would like to get two queens and one twin but with extra sheets we still need to decide is this worth the money.
> 
> ...


I read the description on Travasak's website and it says that the 80" width does allow the queen size system to hang over to cover the side of the mattress...not sure if it would cover the walk around, but I certainly think it would cover the visible side of the queen slide out bed.

Click here for a photo

and  Click here for description


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi Skippershe,

Thank you for the information. I did see how it looks in the picture but like JimO, I would like to see one on the actual outback bed.

On another note, I did like your camping spot at the beach and one of these times we are going to make the drive from AZ.

Cristy


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Okay,

Upon further review of skippershe's link, I see travasak's product is at several other places. At Adventurerv you can get complete system for 136.00. That is not the microsuede but certainly the best price to include sheets and pillowcases. Now, I need to look at that difference.

Cristy


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

I will ask DW Ed to take a pic when he gets home from work today and post so everyone can see the Travasak in action on a walk around queen. It does not cover the mattress sides but does hang over a bit thus the reason I put on a same color fitted sheet over the mattress. I think it would be really nice on the slide out queen. We are going camping this week so we will post a full comfort report next Monday. The fit and finish of this Travasak is amazing. It even has braided piping around the entire thing and you don't see the zipper whatsoever.

-Hope


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

daslobo777 said:


> Hi Skippershe,
> 
> Thank you for the information. I did see how it looks in the picture but like JimO, I would like to see one on the actual outback bed.
> 
> Cristy










My DW must be psychic, for I can see she was posting while I was typing








Of course I'm not sure what the *DW *in her post stands for









Anyway, after I'm done the 9-5 this afternoon, I'll take a snap of the one we just installed and post it for all to see









Ed


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

daslobo777 said:


> On another note, I did like your camping spot at the beach and one of these times we are going to make the drive from AZ.
> 
> Cristy


Hi Cristy,
We've got plenty of room for you at the So Cal rally...you should consider making the drive in October


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Ok !! Gang as promised I took some snaps









As I'm not really that techo to post them here, I did manage to posted them here








Clicky> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=9276

I believe the one we have is the Microsuede in Canyon Brown

Ed


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great photos Ed









Your Travasak seems to do a pretty good job of coverage on the walk around bed. I think it would be perfect for the rear slide queen bed.

I despise having to make that bed. I've always been the "Princess and the Pea" when it comes to sheets, so I think I've shy'd away from the Travasak system since the thread count is only 200. I use bamboo sheets purchased at Linen's and Things that are very soft and comfy, but I think I might have to give the Travasak system another look! I love the wine color in the microsuede


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Skippershe,

We did look at the possibility of CA rallie, but this year will not work. We are doing a 19 day trip this summer to yellowstone because after July DH will be traveling and extremely busy for work with no time off. That is just the business of working with rockets.

Cristy


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Thank you ED!

Nice pictures. I think they would do very well in our 23RS where both queens are tight at a wall. I will await your full comfort report after your trip this weekend.

Thanks again for taking time to take those pictures. I also was looking at some of your other mods. What is inside your cabinet (silver) on the cabinet door?

Cristy


----------

